# Soil test



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I sent 2 soil test to waypoint to see if I made a progress with my ph levels. They are still low at 5.8. Also I need more K, I have been adding it but obviously not enough. My CEC level is almost double in my backyard compared to my front. 
Can anyone explain what buffer ph is and how that relates to actual ph levels. Any other input would be appreciated.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is an explanation of buffer pH:
https://midwestlabs.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/146-Explaining-Buffer-Index.pdf

Your CEC is very low (both front and back). A low CEC means your soil does not hold onto nutrients well. It also means a smaller amount of lime will raise the pH but the change doesn't last. For the lime, use their recommendations but don't be surprised that you may need more next year.

Your best strategy is to spoon feed nutrients when you fertilize: small amounts more frequently. Instead of once a month, maybe do twice a month with half of what you would have used for a month. Do you have access to 0-0-50?

I'm curious about why their recommendations for bluegrass and lawn are different.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> Here is an explanation of buffer pH:
> https://midwestlabs.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/146-Explaining-Buffer-Index.pdf
> 
> Your CEC is very low (both front and back). A low CEC means your soil does not hold onto nutrients well. It also means a smaller amount of lime will raise the pH but the change doesn't last. For the lime, use their recommendations but don't be surprised that you may need more next year.
> ...


I have been using the spoon feeding method with good results. I just picked up a bag of SOP I applied to my front and will do the back torwards the end if the week.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Glad you found SOP. How much are you using how often? If you're doing twice a month, the rate would be 1 lb/1000 sq ft to deliver 0.5 lb/1000 sq ft per application. I don't know how hard it would be to spread 1 lb of a product over 1000 sq ft.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> Glad you found SOP. How much are you using how often? If you're doing twice a month, the rate would be 1 lb/1000 sq ft to deliver 0.5 lb/1000 sq ft per application. I don't know how hard it would be to spread 1 lb of a product over 1000 sq ft.


This was my first app. I put down ,5lb per 1000.(1lb of actual product). The area I used it in is around 1500 sf I used my Scott's wiz spreader to spread it. All my other areas are much bigger and will use my Lesco to spread it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Virginiagal, thanks for the link.

@JDgreen18, good luck with this. I'm learning what all the stuff means still, too. Btw, I'm currently applying Boron. I dampen some Milorganite or other organic fert with a mist of water, sprinkle it in, and hand-mix it in with it. A little goes a long way...I use 2-3 tbsp. of 20 mule Borax for every 1,000 square feet mixed with the fert.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Been doing a lot of reading on soil, soil tests, base saturation and what to look for for numbers. Some of the more experienced folks can comment if I get something wrong. 
A higher hydrogen level relates to acid soil makes sense mine is on the higher side.
Ideally you want a 7.1 calcium to magnesium. So does this mean I should have 70% cal and 10% mag in base saturation? 
K should be 3-5% BS.
All these numbers are based off of the CEC of your soil meaning lower CEC the optimuim numbers would be different than high CEC.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Sounds like you're interested in Base Cations Saturations Ratio. Do some googling on that topic. I think it has been pretty much discredited as a method to make fertilizer recommendations but can have some value. If you haven't read Ridgerunner's thread, there is lots of information here:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1088

I followed what you were saying until the last sentence. Not sure what you meant about the CECs.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> Sounds like you're interested in Base Cations Saturations Ratio. Do some googling on that topic. I think it has been pretty much discredited as a method to make fertilizer recommendations but can have some value. If you haven't read Ridgerunner's thread, there is lots of information here:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1088
> 
> I followed what you were saying until the last sentence. Not sure what you meant about the CECs.


Wow that was a great read thanks for posting the link and thanks to @Ridgerunner for taking the time to write that.
What I meant about CECS Ridgerunner mentions it in his post and says it much better than me
"*There is no one universal "optimum" numerical value for any soil nutrient. Optimum values will vary depending on soil texture, CEC, OM content, maintenance practices, turf type, and climate. Your lawn's optimum nutrient values are specific to YOUR lawn and are determined by your good judgement based on what you observe. Once you are within "sufficiency ranges," make additions incremental and once you no longer see improvement---STOP, you've achieved optimum. More nutrient, at some point, becomes excessive and excessive is not just wasteful, at some level it can become detrimental, possibly toxic."*


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok, I think I get what you're saying in that sentence I didn't understand. The words "All these numbers" were throwing me as it seemed you were referring to the cation percentages. The percentages don't have anything to do with CEC. But maybe you're referring to how they come up with determining optimum values. They do that by comparing the ppm found with what they consider adequate for the crop. A low CEC soil is likely to be low in nutrients as the soil is like a sieve. Even with a low CEC your soil has adequate numbers for most of the nutrients, maybe because of your spoon feeding? Anyway, there's not a lot you can do about CEC. Organic matter will help, raising the pH will help. Keep spoonfeeding..


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Virginiagal Using biochar, humic, kelp, and all other soil amendments will not improve CEC? I was under the impression that adding them would have a positive effect by improving the CEC number.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, those will help too. How much I don't know. But keep doing things to help and keep researching.


----------

